# Can sweetener be added to one shots



## Safz_b (7/9/20)

I have bought one shots before but sometimes I feel as though something is missing...

Can I add some sweetener to one shots?
Which one would work best?
I have been looking at CAP super sweet.

I have been thinking of getting into diy full on but im not sure where to start with concentrates and such theres such a huge amount of recipes out there its overloads my brain and i just dont know where to start i dont want to spend too much on flavors just yet especially when im not sure what would work best.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

You can add just about anything to anything.

However what needs to bear in mind is that the recipes for one shots have been developed and tested before going to market. DIY is a jump in with both feet move. In saying that I DIY and have no more than 8 concentrates in my stash.

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/20)

@Safz_b .

Take a look here for the best advice on DIY.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Take advantage of @RichJB 's experience and buy the concentrates he suggests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (7/9/20)

Safz_b said:


> I have bought one shots before but sometimes I feel as though something is missing...
> 
> Can I add some sweetener to one shots?
> Which one would work best?
> ...


May I ask which One Shots you used before? Not all of them are created equal and are just as hit/miss as buying liquids blind from a shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB (7/9/20)

If you feel like you need some extra sweetness then go for CAP super sweet. 

I once ran out of super sweet so I pulled out the TFA sweetener and I was horribly upset, you have to use so much for it to get the same sweetness that CAP super sweet gets at 0.5%. As well as watering down all my flavourings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/9/20)

Like @Stranger said. I often add WS23 to disappointing Commercial juices or one shots to make Them vapable. I guess it works the same with sweeteners...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (7/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> May I ask which One Shots you used before? Not all of them are created equal and are just as hit/miss as buying liquids blind from a shop.



I have bought quite a few 
Some we really enjoyed as is and others were just missing that something that commercial juices have so i have been thinking of experimenting by adding abit of sweetener to see it makes a difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

It will make a difference. I use sour in my banana mixes to bring the flavour out. A lot of guys won't go near sour. 

Comes down to individual taste receptors. For example I know if Vodka has been triple distilled or not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b (7/9/20)

Where better to ask then this forum

One day soon i will try mixing up some recipes
After i have scoured through the diy threads and decide on a list of recipes i will then buy some basic tier 1 concentrates as @RichJB has stated in the diy primer 
And I will probably be asking u guys for advice again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

I have a base liquid

70/30 VG/PG 3 mg nic
1.5 % Arctic menthol
1% Koolada

To this I add 1 flavour that I think I may like, for example Lemon meringue pie

and vape maybe 10 mls. After that I may add in another flavour and see if it makes it better or worse.

An example would be Orange that I simply add to the above base and voila I have a session juice for the night or two. I have done this with fruit juices like apple and lime, even Vanilla custard. What I do not do is chase the holy grail. It may be out there ...... but then again .......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

GarethB said:


> If you feel like you need some extra sweetness then go for CAP super sweet.
> 
> I once ran out of super sweet so I pulled out the TFA sweetener and I was horribly upset, you have to use so much for it to get the same sweetness that CAP super sweet gets at 0.5%. As well as watering down all my flavourings.


Ah but it doesn't change the flavor of a juice just sweetens it. IMO cap super changes a flavor greatly if used above 0.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarethB (7/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Ah but it doesn't change the flavor of a juice just sweetens it. IMO cap super changes a flavor greatly if used above 0.5


For me, it really watered down my cheesecakes flavouring. Made it taste a lot weaker.


----------



## GarethB (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

